# Hobby side marker light sockets



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a socket for the 5watt capless side marker lights please?
Its a Fiat Ducato base vehicle, which wont be relevant, I know, but `Googling`Hobby spares hasnt brought any results.
Thanks
Rex


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

On my 2002 vintage 750 FML they're standard Hella oval units. See:here

Hot tip: It helps if you undo the cable clamp nearest to the fitting, to give yourself a bit of leeway while you fiddle the spade connectors into the housing.


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Side markers*

Thanks Tobysmumndad, (Did I spell it right)?
Was wondering about getting the sockets only as the terminals where the bulb pushes in are black with carbon. 
At least I`ve now got an option. 
Thanks again.
Rex


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Rex,

I recently noticed 2 of my Hella oval side marker lights not working recently. I assumed the bulbs had blown. 

Removeb the holder from the orange lens by unscrewing the 2 retainings screws on the front of the lens. Disconnected the push on connectors from the back after pealing back the rubber cover.

Once the holder was removed I could see the bulbs had not blown but black/brown corrosion in the bulb holder was the problem.

As I removed the bulbs from the holders the thin wire connectors on the base of the bulb broke away.

Getting to the point I have cleaned the connectors in the holders with an emery board, put in new bulbs and tightened the fit of the push on connectors.

The marker lights are all working again.

May be worth a try for you oing the same thing.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Margaritaman


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Rex,

I recently noticed 2 of my Hella oval side marker lights not working recently. I assumed the bulbs had blown. 

Removeb the holder from the orange lens by unscrewing the 2 retainings screws on the front of the lens. Disconnected the push on connectors from the back after pealing back the rubber cover.

Once the holder was removed I could see the bulbs had not blown but black/brown corrosion in the bulb holder was the problem.

As I removed the bulbs from the holders the thin wire connectors on the base of the bulb broke away.

Getting to the point I have cleaned the connectors in the holders with an emery board, put in new bulbs and tightened the fit of the push on connectors.

The marker lights are all working again.

May be worth a try for you oing the same thing.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Margaritaman


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Margaritaman,
Thats how I find ours when we had a break at Birchanger services on our way to Greece in June.
I managed to clean the contacts enough to last us for our three weeks away.
When I replace the fitments,( it seems I`ll have to buy the complete unit), I`ll extend the wiring with the use of `spade` connectors, making subsequent bulb removal easier?
Thanks again for your comments.
Rex


----------

